# online approvals of quotes and proofing



## IDINDUSTRIES (Sep 28, 2007)

I am looking for a cheap solution to put quotes and proofs online so my customer can review, adapt and approve. Any ideas ?
I found PROOF-it-ONLINE | Online Proofing and Approval Management Solution but no prices are mentionned so I guess that will be expensive.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Email is a pretty cheap solution. You send the proof as a pdf attachment and instruct the buyer to reply with an approval.


----------



## HelpRunMyShop (May 28, 2008)

www.helprunmyshop.com has a online approval for orders and artwork. We use a E signature. It also ask them if the art is the right size has the right colors and is spelled they way they want it. I can set up a approval and email it to you if you wanted to see how it works.


----------

